
Silicon Valley Pushes the Wrong Kind of Basic Income - SirLJ
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-08-10/silicon-valley-pushes-the-wrong-kind-of-basic-income?utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=55154015&_hsenc=p2ANqtz-_OE9m8nGNUEsqmAMSn-Cn0Itj1576_DOxlVsiB6KFk6dvhkMR-9Y0pWZf3HjGX0z2F8UdW2tW-VppuwiFdCO1evYtRhA&_hsmi=55154015
======
sharemywin
Problem with UBI is it's one step from socialism. Why do we need ownership if
computers become better resource planners than humans?

